# Wendetischsteuerung Sicherheitsfrage



## Licht9885 (7 Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich möchte mal bitte Meinungen höhren zu folgendem Sachverhalt,

Anlage ist eine Wendetischsteuerung mit Fahrantrieb, und 2 Hydraulikaggregaten die jeweils eine 3 Tonnen Schwere Tischplatte um 90 grad kippen können. 

Die bisherige Anlagensicherheit wurde realisiert über eine Hupe an dem Fahrantrieb des Tisches und einem 1 Kanaligen Not Aus Tasters, der Nut Aus Taster war in einem Schaltpult montiert welches ca. 20 Meter von der Anlage entfernt stand. Vom Pult selber war die Anlage nicht vollständig einsehbar. Bei Nothalt wurden die Lastschütze jeweils eines pro Tisch Weggeschaltet. 

Dieses System hatte nun durch TÜV Entscheidung eine Ende gefunden. 

Die neuen Steuerung wurde von einem Handwerksbetrieb hier geplant und ich soll als Programmierer die Anlage in Betrieb nehmen, und da fängt mein Problem an. 

Als neue Steuerung wurde ein C6915 von Beckhoff verbaut, dazu 2 EtehrCAT Koppler, 1 EK1960-0000, 2 EL1904, und 2 EL2904, an den beiden äusseren Ecken der Tische jeweils ein Not Halt Schalter, der Zwischenraum der beiden Tische soll maßgeblich überwacht werden durch eine Lichtschranke an jeder Zugangsseite die bei Auslösung die Antriebe stillsetzt. 

Nun soll ich die ganze Anlage programmieren und habe allerdings ein paar Bauchschmerzen dabei zu folgenden Punkten, (die Punkte unterstrichen sind wie es derzeit geplant wurde, die Texte darunter sind meine Ideen dazu)

- Abschaltung der Lastspannung im Pult damit würde ich den EtherCAT in den Vor Ort Kisten auch spannungslos machen weil die Steuerspannung im Vor Ort Kasten erzeugt wird.
  Mein Wunsch zu Punkt 1 jeweils 2 Leistungsschütze in den Vor Ort Kästen die die Lastspannung unterbrechen!

- Alle Not Halt Taster bleiben ein Kanalig
  Ich will 2 Kanalig

-STO der Frequenzumrichter wird nicht verdrahtet
   Will ich haben egal was kommt

-Der Zwischenraum (Fahrweg der Tische) soll an den Zugängen mit einer einfachen Lichtschranke abgefragt werden
  Ich möchte dort gern zumindestens ein Lichtgitter haben welches in der Safetysteuerung ist oder ein Zaun mit Zugangsbeschränkung

Was haltet ihr von meinen Ideen oder Wünschen? habe ich etwas wichtiges vergessen?


----------



## Nais (7 Oktober 2020)

Wie sieht das zugehörige Hydraulikkonzept aus ? Was passiert wenn Du bei einem 30° gehoben Tisch abschaltest ?
Gibt es dafür überwachte Sperrventile, Klinken oder Hochhalteeinrichungen o.ä. ?

Wurde vom Betreiber eine Risikobewertung gemacht? "Gefühlt" aus deiner Beschreibung würde ich min. PLd sagen.

Mit deinen restlichen Wünschen bin ich komplett bei Dir, hätte aber Bedenken das dies allein ausreichend ist...


----------



## hirngabel (7 Oktober 2020)

Hallo,

die Fragen sollten eigentlich in der Risikobeurteilung beantwortet werden, was steht den da drin?


----------



## Licht9885 (7 Oktober 2020)

Der Betreiber hat meines Wissens keine Risikobeurteilung gemacht! Kommt alles vom Hauptauftragnehmer! Hydraulikkonzept ist wohl abgesegnet durch entsprechende Sperrventile!


----------



## Nais (7 Oktober 2020)

> Hydraulikkonzept ist wohl abgesegnet durch entsprechende Sperrventile!



Die müssen aber bestimmt auch in der Sicherheitssteuerung überwacht werden....


----------



## Larry Laffer (8 Oktober 2020)

@TE:
Ich bin da komplett bei dir bzw. auch bei den Anmerkungen von Nais.
An dieser Stelle hätte ich "ein wenig" Bedenken hinsichtlich der Befähigung des Handwerkers, der das Retrofit Elektro-hardwaretechnisch umsetzen soll ... das sind eigentlich Elementals, die der kennen bzw. davon wissen sollte ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## stevenn (8 Oktober 2020)

An den TE. Sei mir jetzt nicht böse, aber so wie du das schreibst, kennst du die EN 12100, EN 13849-1 und EN13849-2 nicht (wenn ich falsch liege, dann verzeih mir). Ihr habt hier aus meiner Sicht ein Riesenproblem!du kannst wahrscheinlich am wenigsten dafür, aber hier stimmt aus meiner Sicht etwas gewaltig nicht!
Der Verantwortliche soll eine Risikobeurteilung nach EN 12100 machen und dementsprechend Komponenten verbauen, die den Risiken dann entsprechen. wie kommt er darauf, das ein Schütz oder ein einkanaliger Not-Halt ausreichend ist? das muss er doch irgendwie bewertet haben. 
Wenn ihr das nicht ordentlich macht, fallt ihr wieder durch die "TÜV-Prüfung" und macht alles doppelt und dreifach. zieh dir den Schuh nicht an und gib dich mit dem vorhandenen zufrieden. holt euch lieber professionelle Hilfe, wenn ihr das nicht selbst könnt.


----------



## Licht9885 (9 Oktober 2020)

Hallo, danke für die Hinweise und Tipps, 

Ich bin in dem Augenblick nur der Dumme Programmierer der die Sache ausbaden kann, bzw. sind jetzt auch schon eine vielzahl an Wünschen und Regelwerken in einem gestrigen Meeting zur Rede gebracht worden, und sollen wohl heute oder Morgen in die Planung eingebracht werden. Ich bin gespannt auf das was da kommt.

Die Risikobeurteilung die Aktuell ist baut auf der Risikobeurteilung von 1998 auf also demnach fast 22 Jahre alt, das dies ein Fehler war haben die beteiligten bereits hoffentlich eingesehen.


----------



## Blockmove (9 Oktober 2020)

Licht9885 schrieb:


> Ich bin in dem Augenblick nur der Dumme Programmierer der die Sache ausbaden kann



Ach über den Punkt kann man bei der MRL schon zig Seiten füllen.
Wer ist Hersteller, wer bringt die Anlage in Verkehr usw...

Aber es stimmt schon ... Der Elektriker ist immer der Ar...


----------



## Tommi (9 Oktober 2020)

Schreibt nicht sowas!

Programmierer sind nicht dumm und Elektriker keine Ar...

Programmierer und Elektriker können nur nicht zaubern


----------



## Blockmove (9 Oktober 2020)

Tommi schrieb:


> Schreibt nicht sowas!
> 
> Programmierer sind nicht dumm und Elektriker keine Ar...
> 
> Programmierer und Elektriker können nur nicht zaubern



Also gerade bei Sicherheitstechnik musst du zaubern können ... Zumindest brauchst du öfters eine Zauberformel, wenn's um RBU und Sistema geht


----------



## Licht9885 (10 Oktober 2020)

So Guten Morgen zusammen, gestern Abend war es leider zu spät um zu Antworten!

Nach langem Meeting und Weigerung von mir wurde folgendes Beschlossen!

1. Sämtliche Not Halt Schalter werden 2 Kanalig ausgeführt!

2. Hydrauliksystem wird einem Retrofit unterzogen um es Up to Date zu Bringen

3. Sicherheitskonzept wird an ein Büro für Maschienebau übergeben welches von denen Ausgearbeitet wird

4. Anlage wird mit Lichtgittern eingehaust! 

5. jeder Schaltkasten bekommt 4 Lastschütze 2 für 400 VAC und 2 für 24 VDC um im Notfall Lastspannungen nach Norm/ bzw. Richtlinien zu Unterbrechen. 

Somit denke ich sollte es erst mal funktionieren! Bzw. Fühle ich mich so erstmal besser!


----------



## Tommi (10 Oktober 2020)

Glückwunsch, vielleicht können Pogrammierer doch zaubern...


----------



## Licht9885 (10 Oktober 2020)

Naja Zaubern würde ich nicht sagen, eher Ausnutzen von Dringlichkeit, und der Tatsache das sich ein anderer Programmierer erst einarbeiten muss! Und das die Anlage schnell ans laufen kommen muss. Außerdem die Tatsache das ich gesagt habe das die Anlage erst programmiert wird wenn die Sicherheit passt! 

Ich weiß charaktermäßig war das blöd von mir, aber es geht halt auch um meine existenz!


----------



## Heinileini (10 Oktober 2020)

Tommi schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, vielleicht können Pogrammierer doch zaubern...


Mal ganz ehrlich, Tommi, erwartet wurde das doch schon immer von Programmierern!?
Schnell ein paar Bits umknipsen und schon ist der Fehler ein ganz anderer - das mutet doch an wie Zauberei.


----------



## Tommi (10 Oktober 2020)

Aber nur für Muggles...*ROFL*


----------



## Blockmove (10 Oktober 2020)

Licht9885 schrieb:


> Ich weiß charaktermäßig war das blöd von mir, aber es geht halt auch um meine existenz!



Nein das passt schon.
Ich mach's genauso.
Beim Retrofit hat man zwar etwas mehr Spielraum als bei einer Neuanlage, aber letztlich muss die Anlage sicher sein.
Aussage eines TÜV-Sacherverständigen zu mir mal: "Machen Sie die Anlage so sicher, dass sie jedes ihrer Familienmitglieder damit arbeiten lassen würden"


----------



## lilli (10 Oktober 2020)

Gut möglich dass ich mich unbeliebt mache, aber folgende Bemerkungen kann ich mir nicht verkneifen… 



Licht9885 schrieb:


> 1. Sämtliche Not Halt Schalter werden 2 Kanalig ausgeführt!


Das ist erstmal nicht schlecht, erhöht die Sicherheit einer ansonsten unsicheren Maschine nicht wirklich.



Licht9885 schrieb:


> 2. Hydrauliksystem wird einem Retrofit unterzogen um es Up to Date zu Bringen


Nur neu machen, ist auch nicht unbedingt eine Verbesserung. Es muss richtig gemacht werden.



Licht9885 schrieb:


> 3. Sicherheitskonzept wird an ein Büro für Maschinenbau übergeben welches von denen Ausgearbeitet wird


Äh – ja, ein Konzept wäre eigentlich der erste Schritt gewesen… 



Licht9885 schrieb:


> 4. Anlage wird mit Lichtgittern eingehaust!


Dann ist also das Sicherheitskonzept doch schon erstellt?



Licht9885 schrieb:


> 5. jeder Schaltkasten bekommt 4 Lastschütze 2 für 400 VAC und 2 für 24 VDC um im Notfall Lastspannungen nach Norm/ bzw. Richtlinien zu Unterbrechen.


Sehr schön, bei der Elektrik hat mach sich vermutlich vorsorglich auf  PLd festgelegt. Der PLr ist immer noch unbekannt. Was die Hydraulik, Pneumatik und restlichen Komponenten betrifft, geht uns ja nichts an… :twisted:


----------

